# Dogma 536 White



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok so here it is finally. The official weight is at 13.98lbs, I think when the bike was weighed it didn't have pedals, or cages and the tubulars weren't filled. 

I had spent almost a year researching bikes and finally settled on the Dogma. I have read a ton of opinions between weight weenies and the RBRF. My goal with this bike was to build something that was light and was made for everyday use. I wanted to have some of the lightest parts but not sacrifice on breakdowns or wheels that I could only use for important rides. 

I really want to thanks Ward Bates and the crew at Winter Park cycles and Jason at Fairwheel bikes. I visited and talked to several dealers around the US and many of them were persistent and were only trying to sell me what they had in the shop. Ward provided solid advice and had the patience to help me come to a decision. Jason (@Fairwheel) was responsible for the wheel set and helped me talk to hub manufacturers in the US and Europe. He provided me with a ton of information on some of the best builds and what was realistic for everyday use.

Here is the break down of the build:
Crank: Vuma Quad (Standard)
R Der: SR TI 11
FR Der: SR TI
Brakes: Campy Dual Pivot F and R
Hoods: Campy White Option
Rims: Enve 1.45 Tubulars
Spokes: Sapim C-Xrays Black
F Hub: 20H Extralight SPM W Ceramics
R Hub: 24H Extralight SX W Ceramics
Skewers: Tune Ti
Saddle: Antares 00
Handle Bar: 3T LTD Ergosum
Water Bottle Cages: Tune
Cables: Campy
Pedals: Speed Play Zero TI
Chain: KMC 11
Stem: Extralight
Cassette: Campy
Tubulars: Vittoria SC
Shifters: SR11 Ti

Wish List: AX-lightness SRT42 w/ Tune Mag 90 Hub (not yet manufactured), new Clavicula M3 Crankset.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

gorgeous, that's amazing that you got it down to that weight, mine with pedal, cage and other ancillary bits brought it up to a bit over 16lbs


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*Very Impressive!*

By far, the lightest Dogma I've seen. 1.5 lbs lighter than my 56cm, with ENVE 45C's. 
Got to be pleased. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

rauft how much does yours weight? 15.5? what is your build?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Oh,you could have saved a few grams more going for the single pivot rear brake, vboy19. Lovely build. Is that Extralight stem much lighter than an 3T Arx LTD, btw?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

vboy19 said:


> rauft how much does yours weight? 15.5? what is your build?


15.5 with 45C's, 15.8 with 65C's 
I did not go for ultra lightness with mine, got a 14lb. S-Works for that task.
Major differences appear to be frame size, cranks, bar/stem & wheels. 

2011 Dogma 56cm
Crank: SR11ti 175mm 53/39
R Der: SR11ti
F Der: SR11ti
Brakes: SR11ti Dual Pivot F & R
Shifters: SR11ti
Cassette: SR11 11-25
Hoods: Campy White 
Rims: ENVE 45C / 65C 
Spokes: Sapim CX Ray Black
F Hub: 20H American Classic Micro 58
R Hub: 24H American Classic 210
Skewers: Ti/Carbon
Saddle: Selle Italia kit carbonio flow
Bar/Stem: Most Tiger Compact 120/46
Water Bottle Cages: Record
Cables: Campy Ultra Shift white
Pedals: Speedplay X1 
Chain: KMC X11SL
Tires: Conti GP4000S
Tape: Pinarello


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong but if you opted to equip the bike with 7900 Dura Ace you would have knocked off about a pound from your total weight (based on build kit specs off Competitive Cyclist). But at the same time I can understand using Campy on a Dogma...


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

danielc said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if you opted to equip the bike with 7900 Dura Ace you would have knocked off about a pound from your total weight (based on build kit specs off Competitive Cyclist). But at the same time I can understand using Campy on a Dogma...


Ok, don't mind if I do...

You're either a shameless shimano troll or just badly mis-informed.
D/A has its virtues but of the 3 top tier gruppos (SR11, RED, D/A) it is the heaviest.
2011 SR11ti & Sram Red are within a couple of grams of each other. D/A is a distant 3rd.
Flame on...


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

rhauft said:


> Ok, don't mind if I do...
> 
> You're either a shameless shimano troll or just badly mis-informed.
> D/A has its virtues but of the 3 top tier gruppos (SR11, RED, D/A) it is the heaviest.
> ...


Hahaha...you should tell Competitive Cycylist that their numbers are wrong then...maybe they are Shimano trolls. I thought Dura Ace was heavier too...

no trolling here...its a great looking build!


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

danielc said:


> Hahaha...you should tell Competitive Cycylist that their numbers are wrong then...maybe they are Shimano trolls. I thought Dura Ace was heavier too...
> 
> no trolling here...its a great looking build!


Danielc, The SR TI groupset is the lightest out there. I have heard great things about the DI2 system and haven't ridden it yet. I came from DA 7800 and have always thought about campy from the get go. so i opted for it on the new bike.


----------

